# SSX Tricky... (PS2)



## Jock (Jul 16, 2005)

Any cheats available for this game?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jul 16, 2005)

Don't you learn? gamefaqs

http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/ps2/code/469884.html


----------



## Jock (Jul 17, 2005)

Sorry, I am a bit slow..lol


----------



## lucifer_principle (Aug 17, 2005)

One of the best games I've played. I had a friend who always beat me in tricks but I make up for my demise by winning him in races. No mater how much I try he wins me in tricks, awesome dude he was.


----------

